# Sportsmans Warehouse for real now?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I went to SW today for my lunch break to pick up some clays and had to fondle that A bolt on sale. I had to check that I was in the right place as someone asked if they could help me as my head was down reading the ad on the gun counter. He showed me a few different rifles and even had another guy offer to help as the original employee was grabbing a rifle. I could not believe that I was in the right place since I have had so many poor experiences with their customer service. I then had 4 more employees offer help and even had one grab me a cart as I was carrying a box of clays. It looks like they are for real now, not only in remodeling the stores, getting rid of the unprofitable stores and dumping a lot of debt through bankruptcy and now in offering great customer service... Must have new management now as part of the restructuring. I was impressed. They generally have better pricing than Cabela's and clearly better customer service now. I even had one guy take 5 minutes to explain the pattern master choke and the Hevi metal Coyote killer loads.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I was shopping for duck calls the other day and was greeted by a very friendly and helpful guy. A few times recently, the Midvale store manager, Darin, has assisted me personally. Maybe they are going for a lead by example approach, which is nice.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes they have made a big effort to assist the customer. I found some bullets I had been looking for 6 months (thanks Reb for letting me know they were in) and the guy said" I was hoping you would get in to get these. I wish I had your number I would have called" Wow.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Have you been to cabelas lately? I feel like I'm getting raped when I go in there. There prices are always higher than sportsmans.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

If the question is presented to me I have to pack a lunch to get there. I have been a couple of times. But they do seem to be a little higher. I have had some trouble with them when I was looking for a Cooper Rifle and they tried to sell me a used one as new. That ticked me off. How you doing FB. Enough work ???


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

It sounds like they are doing well. I have heard that they are projecting 3 new stores.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

I think Sportsman's Warehouse has much better prices than Cabela's and have always had great things to say about them. I can honestly say I've never had customer service problems with them. I'll only shop from Cabela's on their online store if I can't find the product at Sportsman's.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't remember ever having problems at Sportsmans. They have always treated me well. Dicks Sporting Goods at Gateway is another story, horrible customer service.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't even really care about service... Sportsmans just has cooler stuff than cabelas. Cabelas works good for a family outing and looking at all the stuffed animals. When it comes to stuff that I will use I prefer going to Sportsmans. Cabelas doesnt carry Havalon knives, Snares for trapping, Fleshing boards, a bunch of local ice fishing gear and smelly jelly... Most of your western states specific honey and butter comes from Sportsmans. 

Give me a Sportsmans Gift card and I will be successful outdoors with stuff that work, send me to Cabelas and I will spend the a lot of time in the store and walk out with a pair of boots.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I find the only thing I buy at Cabelas is roasted almonds and a pepsi. My wife loves the packed fudge.


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

Aside from the gun counter, I have never had a complaint about customer service. I stopped going there for a little while because the inventory was so low on everything from ammo to fishing line. I like what I see when I go in there now though.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

I have always liked Sportsmans and I have not had any issues with customer service or getting help when I wanted it. A few years ago, when I was looking for a bow, a sales man there helped me out a lot. He was curtious, knowlegable, and very patient letting me try several bows and making sure I understood the differences. I would have purchased from him except I decided to go a more expensive route after looking around. I don't remember his name, but he was into knee dragging British motorcycles up the canyon in his youth and way into hunting with recurves. If you happen to be that sales man and are reading this, thanks for the help and you deserve a raise.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I love Sportsmans. I went over to get braodheads a while back and the guy was talking like a salesman. He just seemed to friendly and I'm thinking yeah he is going to show me the mosty expinsive broadheads on the shelf. To my suprise he grabbed a pack of broadheads that were only 20 bucks, he said his buddy shoots the and he has also shot them and they fly straight. I got them, shot them and they do fly great, I love sportsmans and I hope they never go out of business!!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

As much as I like them they lost a sale yesterday. Went into the Riverdale store to buy the wife a pair of Kings Desert Shadow pants. They had been priced at $35 but yesterday were $45 with a sign above them that said 25% off. The website still says $35. I wont buy something that is marked up then supposedly put on sale back to the normal price.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Haven't been into Sportsmans for quite awhile, in the past I liked shopping there but I'm done with them now. In their "restructuring" or whatever you want to call it, they took a friend of mine (he was a supplier of merchandise to them) for a ride, to the tune of about 100K. I can't see myself supporting someone that does that to a friend of mine. If you want to support them thats okay with me, but as for me and mine we're through.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

roper said:


> Haven't been into Sportsmans for quite awhile, in the past I liked shopping there but I'm done with them now. In their "restructuring" or whatever you want to call it, they took a friend of mine (he was a supplier of merchandise to them) for a ride, to the tune of about 100K. I can't see myself supporting someone that does that to a friend of mine. If you want to support them thats okay with me, but as for me and mine we're through.


Join the club! That happened to a bunch of people! Very sad, but at least they are still going and keeping some people employed; they are the largest company to ever come out of Chapter 13 (or was it 11??) since BK rules were changed a few years back.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Both Cabelas and Sportsmans can be over priced... you just gotta shop around. I love them both though.

Sportsmans is where i go to get ammo, clays, flys, fly tying gear.

Cabelas is good for their bargain cave which has some VERY good deals if you find one. they also send out a lot of coupons like spend so much money and get a gift card worth so much more. 

I guess since they are both within 5 miles of each other its easy for me to say i cant hold one any higher than the other


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyfisher117 said:


> I guess since they are both within 5 miles of each other its easy for me to say i cant hold one any higher than the other


5 miles from Cabela's to Sportsmans on 72nd South in Midvale? You must have measured that with your fishing ruler! :mrgreen:


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

HAHA nahhh ive never been to the Utah Cabelas. While were at it, does it have anything special that the cabelas in Boise, Billings, Post Falls, Sidney, and another one that i cant remember doesnt have? If its got something those others dont it might be worth a trip down this summer


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL, ok that makes sense! I have not been to the others, but they do show features from each location on their site under locations.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The big difference that I have seen in Cabela's is the size of the store. The one that they built in Grand Junction last year is the size a a large department store since it took over a vacant space in a mall.


----------

